# SSL algorithm with BSD license



## hieswarmca (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi,

I am in the need of SSL routines [ AES encryption/Decryption, message diges, image signing]. To do this I want to use BSD licensed source code. could you please help me to get this.

Especially, I don't want to publish my code later.

Thanks
Muneeswaran.R


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2010)

The Apache license on OpenSSL is pretty relax. As far as I can tell you don't have to release any source code. Consult with a lawyer to be sure.

http://www.openssl.org/source/license.html


----------

